Ask HN: What you do in pomodoro breaks? - codesternews
======
vikramkr
If I try to plan what I do in breaks (use the 5 min to stand up and stretch
each time, or stretch the first time and grab water the next), then it doesn't
feel like a break and it feels like scheduled work. So , j just do whatever I
feel like in that particular moment so if I dont want to particularly get up
and rest my eyes, I dont have to exert willpower on that

------
ppedra
i like the pomodoro method but i'm not that keen on follow the timer exactly.
So, on my breaks, it varies. Some time i go grab some coffee, fill my water
bottle, go to the bathroom. Maybe, at work, talk to someone. This may take
more the 5 min, but i dont mind. Also, and most commonly, answer messeges on
the phone or read one of the tabs i opened during the pomodoro but it wasnt
directly related to the work.

------
gaspoweredcat
i really need to get glasses, i read that as pornodoro! when i used it i did
what everyone like me does, smoke a cig, back when i quit for a few years i
used to mostly skip work breaks altogether, didnt really see the point if
youre not smoking

